# Filipino Communities



## telleb1213

Hello! I am new here. 

I would like to connect to filipino members of this forum. Just completed my EOI and want to get some advices re: my plan of living and working in NZ. Thank you!


----------



## topcat83

telleb1213 said:


> Hello! I am new here.
> 
> I would like to connect to filipino members of this forum. Just completed my EOI and want to get some advices re: my plan of living and working in NZ. Thank you!


Hi there

There was a previous post about this. Try searching the forum, and i'll sure it will pop up.


----------



## telleb1213

thanks!


----------



## telleb1213

can i search and list all filipino members in this forum? how? please help me....


----------



## karimax

hi I am a filipino...


----------



## telleb1213

karimax said:


> hi I am a filipino...


hi karimax! nice to hear from a kababayan. haven't submitted my eoi but will do it this month. hope everything will be alright....

if it's ok, will get some advice from you in the near future. thank you!


----------



## karimax

telleb1213 said:


> hi karimax! nice to hear from a kababayan. haven't submitted my eoi but will do it this month. hope everything will be alright....
> 
> if it's ok, will get some advice from you in the near future. thank you!


hi telleb1213... I just recently submitted my EOI also... ok lang naman we could exchange ideas and we could help each other out and hopefully others could help us out as well...


By the way ilang points kana? better pass it before next week I think they will have a selection by next week...

Cheers and mabuhay!


----------



## telleb1213

i have 130 points, no job offer. kaya medyo kinakabahan...though my job right now is in IT auditing here in manila.


----------



## karimax

telleb1213 said:


> i have 130 points, no job offer. kaya medyo kinakabahan...though my job right now is in IT auditing here in manila.


pwede nayan cause they do selection in the pool every 2 weeks so you have a good chance... if you are married you can add you spouse and claim points para tumaas puntos mo.... I know some here in the forum who has 115 but was able to land a PR status on her application... so lets cross our fingers and hope for the best! 

by the way I am also an IT - IT Network Admin here in KSA..


----------



## telleb1213

karimax said:


> pwede nayan cause they do selection in the pool every 2 weeks so you have a good chance... if you are married you can add you spouse and claim points para tumaas puntos mo.... I know some here in the forum who has 115 but was able to land a PR status on her application... so lets cross our fingers and hope for the best!
> 
> by the way I am also an IT - IT Network Admin here in KSA..


i am planning of taking the IELTS exam next month sana para makadagdag nmn sa points (?) do you think that is a good plan?


----------



## karimax

telleb1213 said:


> i am planning of taking the IELTS exam next month sana para makadagdag nmn sa points (?) do you think that is a good plan?


its a very good plan I must say... if you have IELTS the higher your points will be and the greater the chance of selection.... thou from reading from other posts some didn't do IELTS but still managed to do well...

check some threads here I'm sure may makikita ka about it... my advice is if you have the time and you can afford to do IELTS do it just bear in mind its validity is only up to 2 years.....


----------



## Darla.R

Kumusta, lovely to see you all. Mayroong maraming mga Pilipino sa New Zealand


----------



## karimax

Darla.R said:


> Kumusta, lovely to see you all. Mayroong maraming mga Pilipino sa New Zealand


hi Darla... mabuti naman  kamusta ka naman? its nice hear from another kababayan here in this thread... nasa NZ kana ba? oo nga madami na pinoy sa NZ and sana palarin kami makarating dyan 

God bless us all and cheers!


----------



## Darla.R

Mabuti naman, suwertihin ka sana!


----------



## karimax

darla, are you in NZ or Australia?


----------



## telleb1213

Darla.R said:


> Kumusta, lovely to see you all. Mayroong maraming mga Pilipino sa New Zealand


Hi Darla! Nice meeting you here  I will be submitting my OEI one of these days kaya naghahanap ako ng pwedeng maka-exchange ng ideas na filipino rin. 

kaya lang, nagdadalawang isip ako kc i still want to take IELTS before submitting my EOI. dagdag points din. I only have 130 points, no job offer, no spouse or partner for bonus points.

want to make friends kc pag natuloy, i'll be leaving and living alone.


----------



## karimax

@darla.. thanks ng madami... hoping and praying.... para kasi sa family ko ito specially my lil princess... 

@teleb... sent you PM...


----------



## Darla.R

karimax said:


> darla, are you in NZ or Australia?


Australia now, but I used to be in NZ  

Nice to meet you too telleb1213!


----------

